# Precious little Henry



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

I thought this may be easier to write as a letter to Henry; so many people know of him, and I want to share some of the great times I had with my little Hen. Henry, a special little boy, who made me realise how capable I am of giving myself completely to someone... A lot of you know that wasn't enough, but I know that most of you support what I did and understand that I always, ALWAYS had Henry's best interests at heart. 

Dear Henry
It has taken me weeks to feel even a tiny bit strong enough to share our memories on this page. I love you. Always have, and always will. Our time together, yet so short, was so special and taught me things about myself, and of course dogs, that I may never would have know before.
When we brought you home, Richard uttered the famous words I will never, ever forget: "This little boy is gonna be no trouble at all."
That actually makes me smile, and there were so many times we referred back to these words and laughed, and in a good way. You were, and still are, so special, so quirky and so very unique. You were with me during the most difficult year of my life and I miss you everyday. Many wonder how that is possible because of some incidents, but I never made the decision I made for me, I did it for you. It took me a really long time to see I was keeping you on this earth because I needed you, and yet I feel at peace sometimes knowing that you'll be so much happier, and healthier where you are. 
There were so many signs little Hen, but listening to your heart is the most important.
I've never loved, and love, anyone like I do you. It took me about six months before I would let you off lead; I was so worried about you. I even made sure I could outrun you in case anything happened. You were such a gutsy little guy in the house, stealing things and swallowing anything you could get your mouth on; but outside, you were apprehensive and needed protecting.
Whenever you were scared, you would jump on my knee and shake. It makes me sad to think you came to me when you needed me, but couldn't trust me - psychology and wiring is something I may never understand. The one and only time you rested your head on my knee was so special, it was so rare for you to be affectionate and I think back to that time quite often. How I so wish things could have been different. Sitting here typing this, I would love to have you by my side, for you to be the kind of dog you would have wanted to be. I really, really, really wish things could have been so different Henry. I'll never wish for anything like I wish for that. I will remember the good and I hope you know how much I did for you, how much I give up for you, that I loved and took care of you just like I would my very own child.
I love you  
Always will xxx


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

God bless.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Henry*

What a beautiful tribute you wrote to your little Henry.
He is so special and I will always remember his story.
May he rest in peace and play like crazy with my Smooch and Snobear.

My heart goes out to you, Mom, you did the right thing.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Henry knows and loves you too.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

You did the right thing, Em. I hope you are doing better. We all know that Henry is....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Big hugs Em. I'm so glad to see you on the board, and remembering the good things about Henry. The tremendous love you had for him was always evident.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to your special boy. Henry knows exactly what it is in your heart, and he is whole and IS the dog you both wanted for him now and always. It warms my heart to hear how far you've come in your journey of grief. Big hugs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful loving tribue to Henry. My heart goes out to you and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Godspeed. RIP Sweet Henry. You will see your wonderful Mama again. The reunion is guaranteed. (( Hugs ))


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, the tears are flowing here, poor little boy, he could not help ,that there was something just not quiet right, in his head, but he knew what love was, thanks to you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sleep softly little Henry -


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Godspeed Henry.

{{hugs}}


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

As hard as it was you did everything you could for Henry, and he will now be running free at the bridge with all his problems behind him.

Run free now Henry


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Beautiful tribute. Rest in peace Henry


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

What a beautiful tribute to your little boy. I have been on this forum for less then four months and in this short time I read some remarkable stories of love, care and bond people had with their dogs. Henry's story was one of them. Those dogs thru their life and death touched many of us not just people they shared life with. I am looking forward to meet them all one day when my time comes. Love we have for them will stay in our hearts forever. They teach us life is about learning, about loving and caring. Henry was a special boy and thanks to you he got to know how it feels to be loved. Now he is running free and happy like you always wanted him to be. And he wants you to be happy again. 
Em you are one wonderful person.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

It sounds like the very special Henry had a very special friend in you! You can bet that, whatever his issues were, he knew that you loved him and that you did everything you could for him. Thanks for sharing his story!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very nice tribute to Henry. He knows how much you loved him and how much you did for him. My thoughts are with you...continue to remember the good times!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful letter to your boy and thank you for sharing it with us. Sharlin, you always make the most beautiful pictures...made me cry. May God Bless little Henry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve

Thank you for doing a picture for sweet angel Henry!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Bless his beautiful little heart.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Henry knows how desperately you fought for him, we all do. Hugs to you. I hope you dwell in the good memories and they give you strength.

God Bless


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

I am so happy to meet you hear again, dear Em...You are a wonderful person as I have already told you.

Our babies are here to teach us something. That is their mission on the Earth. 

You anderstood everything. You are blessed!!!

In rememberance of our little Hen it makes me a special pleasure now to post again the poem I've received weeks and weeks ago as a message from him. 

This is a message from little Hen to his beloved mom Em:


My dear mommy Em,


Once I was born, 
Once I lived, the best life I could have,
Thanks to your tremendous Love I could survive, breathe
Leave all these suspicious people, down, beneath…
Make your wish come true and become a big, or very handsome boy 
I could play, I could learn,
I could be so happy and spoiled
I could choose what I want
Because I was considered and Loved by you
I could love and I could run 
And the best of all…
I could be, your Beloved Son!


You were my Angel on the Earth 
You saved me from too early death
You gave me a chance to see what you see...
To see the Rainbow and the Sun,
To feel the snow and the rain,
To be protected from any pain, 
To feel the Love on the Earth,
To say: thanks God for my birth!
We had one Christmas together, 
But it was the best I swear
It was enough for me to see 
What endless Love of my mom is... 


I wanted to tell you that I am sorry,
For hurting you and for leaving you,
But you mom, you don’t have to worry, 
You did your best for me
You know that I was born but not to live
Thanks to you I could stay
You did an impossible work
I was your, and you were mine, the best Sunshine ray.

Now mom when I am on the Bridge
I’ll send you all my Love that I can
Protecting you from up above 
By sending you every day, I promise,
My best Golden smile 
Encouraging you in your every future step
And as the Time means nothing here
Our separation will be just for a while
And then we’ll be together again 
Running down floral meadows
Celebrating our never-ending Love
While Angels singing 
A smile on your lovely face again bringing.


Thanks mom for your endless Love
Sending you the best Love that I can 
To my forever beloved mom Em

Your son, Little Hen:--heart:

Love and blessings from your Angel!!!


Tania


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Those eyes would melt any person's heart. I don't know the story (horrible vision and can't read a lot) but i gather he had a mixed up "wire" in his brain. 

I have a cyber friend who had a golden that was like that. She worked so hard for several years but when the dog started trying to bit her--and then be so upset because of what she had done, the lady deic\\cided to let her to to the bridge. It broke her heart by she knew it was best for the golden.

When you have done all you can, and showed all the love in the world, i believe the dog knows it. And i believe letting them go when the time is right is also the right thing to do. Belss you and your littel guy. He is where all wounds, physical and mental heal and he can be happy...and see you again, this time is a truly happy, loving, healthy boy.


----------

